# Easy way to put rubber stoppers on a martingale??



## JCWHITE (28 March 2008)

Any bright ideas for getting those little black rubbers that stop the martingale moving around, actually over the leather in the first place?
Have just broken the one that I was trying to fit, will have to resort to using an elastic band until I can get another one!!


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (28 March 2008)

You either need two people (push and pull!!) Or some Vas!


----------



## Kal (28 March 2008)

Try using a couple of hoof picks and put the rubber stopper into hot water, hopefully it will strech a bit.


----------



## CastleMouse (28 March 2008)

Put the rubber stopper for a few minutes in some hot water, it'll make it much more flexible


----------



## JCWHITE (28 March 2008)

You are all so quick with your sensible answers, thank you and keep them coming!!


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (28 March 2008)

Failing all of the above , Get someone stronger


----------



## KatB (28 March 2008)

Get 2 people and 2 pieces of baler twine. Put twine through rubber thing, both pull with one hand and guide martingale with other hand. Works everytime


----------



## JessPickle (28 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Get 2 people and 2 pieces of baler twine. Put twine through rubber thing, both pull with one hand and guide martingale with other hand. Works everytime 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I second that managed to get rubber bit rings on a 3 ring dutch gag with this method


----------



## Rambo (28 March 2008)

For the bit biscuits I use the following method (it should work for martingale stops too...)...

Create two loops using bailer twine. Place one through the martingale stop and then loop over a fence post. Place the other through the martingale stop too and lean back on it using the fence post to pull against. Then simply drop the bit/reins through the expanded hole in the stop


----------



## Gorgeous George (28 March 2008)

ditto the hot water and baling twine method!


----------



## JCWHITE (28 March 2008)

Wow, not heard of the baling twine method.Lets hope that French bailer twine, which is a lot thinner than UK, is up to the test. Again,many thanks for your ideas. Maybe theres an idea in there somewhere for you creative ones!


----------



## Ziggy_ (28 March 2008)

or do what i did, order 5 martingale stops off the internet and wrestle till your hearts content, knowing that there's always another one if it breaks.............
worked for me!


----------



## groovejet (29 March 2008)

i third the baler twine method!  if you are attempting it alone, just tie the other baler twin to a fence, then stretch the stopper over the martingale. Took me ages to figure it out!


----------

